# 43-49 Inch Full HD TV, Budget 30K



## saurabh_bansal90 (Nov 4, 2018)

Looking for a Full HD TV in the budget of 30K

Main purpose of the TV would be,
1.Media Consumption (Late night movie marathons to be precise)
2.Some casual gaming-Connecting my system to the TV.(Mostly FIFA)
3.Will  be using an SD Set Top Box and not and HD one, so the up-scaling quality of the TV matters.
4.Good sound output would be a bonus for me.

Got two options in mind of which
1.Vu Iconium 109cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India
(Vu  43 Inch Iconic 4k TV) @25K

2.*www.amazon.in/Mi-123-2-Full-Androi...&ie=UTF8&qid=1541316856&sr=1-1&keywords=mi+tv
(Mi 49 Inch Full HD TV) @27.5k (With HDFC Card Offer) It has built in Chromecast but no support for Netflix or Amazon prime so it kinda seems useless.

Don't care about the smart features will slap on a Firestick or Chromecast later on to any of the TV, picture quality is the no.1 priority.

Feel free to suggest any other options as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 4, 2018)

As far as I know comments here suggest Vu picture quality is better than Mi but still I suggest personally viewing it in some showroom as picture quality is quite subjective in nature.

I have doubts about upscaling quality of low end TVs though & in any case no matter the amount of upscaling a SD content will never match HD content in terms of picture quality.Better get a HD set top box as difference in cost shouldn't be much anyway.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Nov 4, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> As far as I know comments here suggest Vu picture quality is better than Mi but still I suggest personally viewing it in some showroom as picture quality is quite subjective in nature.
> 
> I have doubts about upscaling quality of low end TVs though & in any case no matter the amount of upscaling a SD content will never match HD content in terms of picture quality.Better get a HD set top box as difference in cost shouldn't be much anyway.



Thank you for replying.
And yes i am aware that SD Content will never match the HD content but I have seen some TV's whose SD content is like really really bad.

Will probably opt for the VU then, it has the additional benefit of being 4K as well, will probably add speakers worth 5k to it then which my budget allows.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a Mi TV 43 inch version. Quite happy with the picture quality.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2018)

Vu TV is excellent and the model which u have chosen is DLED.
just check the TV in showrooms for a Demo and then buy it.
You won't be disappointed with Vu


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Nov 4, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Vu TV is excellent and the model which u have chosen is DLED.
> just check the TV in showrooms for a Demo and then buy it.
> You won't be disappointed with Vu


Yup,
The only downside I could see it that the Inbuilt storage and the processor isn't that great when compared to the MI TV,  apart from that everything seems great.
Will probably to going to some showrooms tomorrow to check out the VU tv.


----------



## ankushv (Nov 4, 2018)

I have the 43bu113 vu tv . I bought from flip kart bbd sale . 
Awesome picture quality . 
No official playstore  . 
You will have to sideload Netflix and hungama  . The pre-installed ones don't work . 
YouTube plays at 4k on available videos . 
I have played full HD h265 codec files . No problems there . 
Sound is absolutely awesome .
Vu offered me additional 2 years warranty for 2.1 k . 
I took it . So std 1yr + 2yr warranty I have now . 
If you can stretch budget buy the 4k vu with official playstore as it comes with 2gb ram and 16 gb storage which in hindsight I think is better .
Cheers ! 
Ankush . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2018)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Yup,
> The only downside I could see it that the Inbuilt storage and the processor isn't that great when compared to the MI TV,  apart from that everything seems great.
> Will probably to going to some showrooms tomorrow to check out the VU tv.


Processor will not be a concern if you will connect consoles or Android boxes with the TV.
Picture Quality and Local Dimming is the primary choice in UHD TV


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Nov 5, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Processor will not be a concern if you will connect consoles or Android boxes with the TV.
> Picture Quality and Local Dimming is the primary choice in UHD TV


So what would you suggest?

VU43 Inch- 25K TV + Separate Chromecast+ Separate Speakers

or 

 VU 43 Inch- 30K TV + Built-In Chormecast + Built-In front facing speakers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2018)

If PQ is same then better go with 25k one & buy amazon firestick+decent 2.1 F&D/Creative speakers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 6, 2018)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> So what would you suggest?
> 
> VU43 Inch- 25K TV + Separate Chromecast+ Separate Speakers
> 
> ...


Get the demo of both, compare and then buy.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 14, 2018)

Did you check Amazon/Flipakart deals during Diwali sale? Forget HD, there were 4K TV's for approx. 30k (or less) during that time. I would highly suggest you to go for a 4K tv as its a long run investment and 4K is everywhere now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 14, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Did you check Amazon/Flipakart deals during Diwali sale? Forget HD, there were 4K TV's for approx. 30k (or less) during that time. I would highly suggest you to go for a 4K tv as its a long run investment and 4K is everywhere now.


But there is not much native 4K content & cheaper models have poor/below average upscaling so its not like one will be losing much by going for a good quality 1080p over a cheap 4k model.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 14, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> But there is not much native 4K content & cheaper models have poor/below average upscaling so its not like one will be losing much by going for a good quality 1080p over a cheap 4k model.



I am personally using Onida 43 UIC 4K TV which costed me 36k (It was selling for 31k + more card discounts during offer), and I compared it against Sony W900B 50" (hope I remember the model correctly), 1080p (Market Price 1.20 lakhs at that time) which I bought 2 years back, and the end result was:
PQ: Color reproduction on Sony is better so the overall PQ looks better. But it isn't like Onida was far behind. It was actually quite close.
Sharpness: Onida was far better. The 4K just makes it too good. My PS4 Pro and Xbox One X just shines with the Onida panel, beats the Sony 1 lakh panel hands down.

One of my friends bought a Samsung 1080p 43" TV for 43K few months back, and he was amazed by looking at the quality of my TV. He regrets buying a 1080p panel now.
Also, the reviews for this Onida TV is almost good everywhere, with praises for the PQ.

If OP is anyways looking for brands like Vu or Mi, it is obviously better to go for newer technology in similar price point. By native 4K content, we always mean digital TV service providers but that is an SD box for the OP so it doesn't even matter. Netflix has most of its content in 4K and the difference between 1080p and 4k is remarkably huge (Rs. 200 extra for UHD Netflix is totally worth it). Also, many decent mobile phones also support 4K recording and Youtube has a lot of 4K content (almost every good creator shoots their videos in 4K now) so it makes the case for a 4K TV stronger.
I am not strongly suggesting the Onida model, but it is one of the choices for 4K in this budget.

What I feel is, 4K content is actually catching very fast now and 1080p is only left for mid-range PC gaming.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 14, 2018)

It depends on type of content you watch & internet bandwidth you have.e.g.watching 4k youtube/netflix/amazon videos smoothly demands at least a 25mbps connection.If one does not play games on console & watch only TV channels then 4k content is almost non-existent here. Most users in India usually have <10mbps connections & for them even downloading everything in 4K is lots of time spent(not to mention hdd space too).

A friend of mine also told me Onida TV picture quality is good & an Onida 4K TV playing native 4K content(PS4 pro/XBox One X) should definitely look better than a much costlier 1080p sony TV. However I still think to fully enjoy 4K TV one needs good upscaling currently which is only possible with a PC using something like 1060 6gb at the minimum using madvr.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It depends on type of content you watch & internet bandwidth you have.e.g.watching 4k youtube/netflix/amazon videos smoothly demands at least a 25mbps connection.If one does not play games on console & watch only TV channels then 4k content is almost non-existent here. Most users in India usually have <10mbps connections & for them even downloading everything in 4K is lots of time spent(not to mention hdd space too).
> 
> A friend of mine also told me Onida TV picture quality is good & an Onida 4K TV playing native 4K content(PS4 pro/XBox One X) should definitely look better than a much costlier 1080p sony TV. However I still think to fully enjoy 4K TV one needs good upscaling currently which is only possible with a PC using something like 1060 6gb at the minimum using madvr.



Totally agree with you. 4K content needs good internet connection. Luckily I've always been in those locations where local ISP's provide 100 Mbps unlimited plans for mere Rs. 1000 (Gurgaon). The 4K content runs buttery smooth on any platform (netflix, youtube etc.). This is something which needs to be considered for a 4K TV, but it never harms to go for something future proof anyways


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 16, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> I am personally using Onida 43 UIC 4K TV which costed me 36k (It was selling for 31k + more card discounts during offer), and I compared it against Sony W900B 50" (hope I remember the model correctly), 1080p (Market Price 1.20 lakhs at that time) which I bought 2 years back, and the end result was:
> PQ: Color reproduction on Sony is better so the overall PQ looks better. But it isn't like Onida was far behind. It was actually quite close.
> Sharpness: Onida was far better. The 4K just makes it too good. My PS4 Pro and Xbox One X just shines with the Onida panel, beats the Sony 1 lakh panel hands down.


Waiting for a review of your TV


----------



## shreeux (Nov 17, 2018)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> (Mi 49 Inch Full HD TV) @27.5k (With HDFC Card Offer) It has built in Chromecast but no support for Netflix or Amazon prime so it kinda seems useless.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 19, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Waiting for a review of your TV



Lol yes, there are (almost) no professional reviews as such, and I don't think it would come as this model is old now. So one would have to rely on reviews given by its users.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hey guys,


Got the VU 49 Inch 4K Inch Smart TV with Built-In chormecast.

Let's go point by point shall we.

1.Picture Quality- I would say that the picture quality is good, really nice, colors are so punchy and black's are average, the only issue I have noticed is that in dark scenes the screen looks lit from the edges like white light coming from the edges, which kinda ruins the dark scenes. My TV sits opposite to a huge balcony and i have never had any issues viewing the TV with all the sunlight coming out from the balcony, the screen is really really bright. Viewing angles are great you don't lose color when viewing from different angles although the picture quality looks really bad when you are too close to the TV even if you are playing 4K content, but i guess that's because of the size of the TV, we normally view it from a distance of 8-10 feet and at that distance Full HD content is a delight to watch on this TV. Also i seriously haven't noticed a huge difference between the Full HD and the 4K  content being played on Youtube, sometimes I cant even differentiate. Overall the picture quality is good with good viewing angles the blacks could have been better and the backlit issue of the screen ruins some dark scenes.

2.Smart TV options-The TV has a built in chromecast, Youtube plays at 4K- That's it no other feature is actually useful, also the TV has an official Netflix app on its play store but it refuses to start, Screen Mirror doesn't work either, it has other apps like Hotstar and Sony LIV installed which I think is a plus point for people who watch Indian TV series. Called flipkart for the issue with netflix and how my main requirement for a smart TV was to watch netflix, got a call from Jeeves (The authorized service dealers for VU I presume) they said VU is already working on the Issue and it would be resolve in 20- 30 Days, hoping for the same. Also does not support Amazon Prime-(Will be trying to side load it)

3.Sound- This is the part which I really really dislike, sound quality of the TV is like really really poor, even after having the front Sound Bar which supports Dolbi Surround sound and all that BS, the sound quality is really poor, Vocals cannot be heard on low or medium volume properly. Planning to buy additional speakers- 

*www.amazon.in/SWANS-暂无-Swans-M10-B...543728786&sr=8-2&keywords=swans+speakers&th=1

My main priority is to have clear audio not a Bass enthusiast.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2018)

All IPS panels have backlight bleeding,only the degree varies.

For speakers check this out,it seems that M10 are better for PC while Z625 are better for TV.
Speakers: Standard Multimedia vs Dolby Digital vs Dolby Atmos


----------



## zapout (Dec 4, 2018)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Also does not support Amazon Prime-(Will be trying to side load it.




I'm about to buy the 43" 4k version in the next flipkart sale, can you confirm if prime is working by sideloading please.


Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## zapout (Dec 8, 2018)

I've bought vu 43" 4k 43bu113.
The picture quality is good but the overall experience with apps and interface is bad.
The UI lags and youtube/Netflix freezes often.

I was expecting this, and had planned to buy a android box.
Now I'm confused which one tobgo for.

I read some reviews for Firestick 4k and apparently  it is not compatible with vu tv as they don't have HDMI/HDCP 2.2 combination.

And I couldn't find the exact specification of HDMI port for my tv's model.
Should i go for Mi box instead?, will it work with the tv.

Do any of you guys using this tv with firestick/mi box combination.
Please help..

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2018)

No mention of this on official site but I found this which says it has hdcp 2.2.
Vu Iconium 109cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV (43BU113) - Shoppingjet.in


----------



## zapout (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks sir!!..

Thats the thing, not even the official site/manual guide have the specific details on this.

I'm inclined towards mi box because i don't want to take risk with firestick 4k not working with it.





whitestar_999 said:


> No mention of this on official site but I found this which says it has hdcp 2.2.
> Vu Iconium 109cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV (43BU113) - Shoppingjet.in



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2018)

Call amazon cc & tell them your situation.They may agree for a return if you say that you will immediately test the device & if not compatible then will return within 24-48 hours. Also hdcp 2.2 was released in 2013 so I find it unlikely that any decent brand 4k tv will not have it today.


----------



## zapout (Dec 13, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Call amazon cc & tell them your situation.They may agree for a return if you say that you will immediately test the device & if not compatible then will return within 24-48 hours. Also hdcp 2.2 was released in 2013 so I find it unlikely that any decent brand 4k tv will not have it today.


I've bought the firestick 4k.
It is working fine.

I'd ordered a hdmi splitter as well but it seems i don't need it now(the stupid thing is not working anyway)

Thank you for the help!!.



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2018)

hdmi splitter needs to be hdcp 2.2 compliant also if it is intended to work with a hdcp 2.2 device.


----------



## zapout (Dec 14, 2018)

I think it was..but it didn't even turned on for me to check.
The bundled power plug was cheap one, i think it was defective.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2018)

Have you got the refund for splitter then?


----------



## zapout (Dec 14, 2018)

I did, it said "return only" but when i was initiating it; there was refund option as well.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 27, 2018)

what is hdcp 2.2 can we play pirated movies via pendrive??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2018)

^^HDCP2.2 means you cannot play original copy-protected 4K bluray discs via hdmi at 4k without having hdcp2.2 in both TV & bluray player.

Anything that can be put on pendrive is obviously not copy-protected so no relation with this.It matters only for those who buy original 4K discs or stream original copyrighted 4k content from streaming services like amazon prime,netflix etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> what is hdcp 2.2 can we play pirated movies via pendrive??


HDCP 2.2 is for copy protection between source & receiver


----------

